
The US government could save $1B by combining its 12,062 data centers - gshakir
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/05/25/the-governments-data-center-spending-is-still-too-high-gao-watchdog-report-says.html
======
cimmanom
$1B one time or per year?

How much would the consolidation effort cost?

------
pbarnes_1
Uhm... $1bn for federal gov is pocket change.

